# Inserting DVD freezes computer



## Van (Nov 13, 2004)

I've been having trouble playing or opening a DVD.
Blank DVD media can be written to.
CDs can be played, written and re-written without trouble.

When a DVD with any information is inserted and read, soon afterwards the computer locks up. No errors. Has to be rebooted.
Sometimes a movie will actually play for a few seconds before freeze up.

I have done the following.

Installed SP2. Uninstalled SP2. Reinstalled SP2.
Uninstalled all DVD software, reinstalled, updated where necessary.

Runs virus scan, Ad-Aware, Registry Mechanic, Webroot SpySweeper.
Dumped restore points. Ran CHKDSK, Defrag, sfc /scannow.

Removed the drive in Device Mgr, and re-installed it. Upgraded firmware.

Running a Sony PCV R22g Computer with...
XP Home, SP2.
DVD +/- R/RW

I removed the drive and placed it in another computer and the other computer didn't freeze.

Any ideas?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi again Van, take a look in your Device Manager and see if there are any coflicts. Double click on the DVD burner to see the status of the drive. While you are there, see if there are any other devices that might have a conflict.


----------



## Van (Nov 13, 2004)

No conflicts.

Drive plays and records CDs....writes DVDs.
Just freezes computer soon after it reads/starts to read any written/commercial DVD.

Thanks for the HJT log review.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Did you set a default DVD Player for it? Try setting it if you didn't (or it didn't by default).


----------



## Van (Nov 13, 2004)

It would open PowerDVD automatically.
PowerDVD would start playing the movie, then total freeze.

I turned AUTOSTART off. Inserted the disk. Options box would come up. Selecting any selection i.e. Take no action, open with PowerDVD, etc. still resulted in freeze.
A DVD disk with files on it would be scanned and freeze, too.


----------



## iridium130 (Nov 9, 2004)

try getting the latest BIOS or drivers for it?


----------



## Van (Nov 13, 2004)

I did upgrade the firmware.
Nothing changed.
No bios update from Sony available.


----------

